
Welcome C client generator as the 100th generator in OpenAPI Generator project - wing328hk
https://twitter.com/oas_generator/status/1063488038284587008
======
Nicksil
The link in the Twitter comment to save you the trip to Twitter:

[https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator/pull/516](https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator/pull/516)

~~~
wing328hk
Thanks and here is the link to track future enhancements to the C generator:
[https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator/issues/147...](https://github.com/OpenAPITools/openapi-
generator/issues/1473)

